# Creepy Acnl Experience?



## oswaldies (Feb 21, 2015)

Have you ever had a creepy experience in acnl? the alien was one for me and this really creepy thing happened one time, so I was in a villagers house, then I walked out and realized I forgot to tell him something (he had to sign the Club 101 clipboard) so I went back in and all the lights in the house were off and the villager was just standing in one place with the creepy music on and I went back in and everything was fine, it was a glitch, still the same music and he was standing in the same place but then he moved.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 21, 2015)

I haven't had very many creepy experiences, but I remember one.  It was a Club Tortimer experience, and I was trying to beetle hunt when this guy arrived.  I didn't tell him my age of course, but he tried to ask me some really inappropriate and personal questions.  Thank goodness I left ; o ;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't know if I had any.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Never had any 'creepy' experiences. Haven't bothered trying to see the alien aha


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

What's the alien? :O


----------



## Noctis (Feb 21, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> What's the alien? :O



an alien appears on the tv screen at 3:33am on monday and sunday


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

cuddle said:


> an alien appears on the tv screen at 3:33am on monday and sunday



WHOA I never knew this!!!!!!!!!!!!! heh, too bad I will never be up at that time on those days ;3;


----------



## Noctis (Feb 21, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> WHOA I never knew this!!!!!!!!!!!!! heh, too bad I will never be up at that time on those days ;3;



me neither. one time I did wake up at 3AM because I had to check something that I had forgotten but it was too late.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 21, 2015)

Whitney once told me to get Octavian for her, and I was thinking "I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going..." Even though I never seen hentai. So I think that's close enough to a creepy moment for me.


----------



## Mizuriri (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye talked about 'Haruka from Ichigori'. Haruka from Ichigori was my old character before a restarted my whole town into Mizuriel-


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Mizuriri (Feb 21, 2015)

oh also when my friend came over my town and she talked to Genji (when I still had him rip-) and then when she was done, his mouth was open into a " D " style. I freaked out but then when I talked to him it fixed-


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 21, 2015)

I have none because I don't like playing with people who aren't my friends c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

cuddle said:


> an alien appears on the tv screen at 3:33am on monday and sunday



Really? woah I wanna watch! How long does it go for?


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Really? woah I wanna watch! How long does it go for?



It only lasts for a minute.


----------



## MayorDarryn (Feb 21, 2015)

Teddy once had his catchphrase as "NO MOOOOORE"
and it freaked me out cause I thought a vengeful ghost had possessed my 3DS

turns out he just had fleas. (?｡? _ ?｡`)
still freaked me out though


----------



## Bowie (Feb 21, 2015)

I once bought a happy axe.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

When I first met Flurry, I walked into her house. Hypno K.K. was playing. I talked to her, and she told me she was in the middle of writing a poem about a pocketknife.


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 21, 2015)

In my second town, I had Beardo and Colton, and I went to Beardo's house and he was there with Colton at the same time. I walked around Beardo's house and suddenly they both cornered me. I was stuck between the creepy bear and horse for about a minute before I could finally leave.


----------



## Lemmy (Feb 21, 2015)

Ever been to the dream village Aika? The story behind it is so sad and creepy. ;n;


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 21, 2015)

Club Tortimer.  Period.

"Ur cut.  How old r u.  im 8.  LeTz date lol cute."

I always want to lecture these kids but they probably wouldn't get it.  So creepy.  Ugh.  *shudders*


----------



## oswaldies (Feb 21, 2015)

MayorDarryn said:


> Teddy once had his catchphrase as "NO MOOOOORE"
> and it freaked me out cause I thought a vengeful ghost had possessed my 3DS
> 
> turns out he just had fleas. (?｡• _ •｡`)
> still freaked me out though



I would freak out too!


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 22, 2015)

one time at Club Tortimer this kid came onto the island where me and this girl were fishing/beetle hunting and he was like screaming "GET OUT" and "DIEEEE" and he cut down every tree and tried to scare all the fish off. -.- I was like "are you okay" and he goes "NO."


----------



## Goshi (Feb 22, 2015)

The first time I ever listened to K.K. Hypno. God, that song scares the living hell outta me.


----------



## NightWings (Feb 22, 2015)

Goshi said:


> The first time I ever listened to K.K. Hypno. God, that song scares the living hell outta me.



Oh my GOSH yes. I hate this song, don't own it, and never plan to.
I mostly hate it because of a video someone did on a creepy town in AC, and they used K.K. Hypno as the background music while the narration continued... it scared the hell out of me and now the song is forever terrifying nightmare fuel.


----------



## Goshi (Feb 22, 2015)

NightWings said:


> Oh my GOSH yes. I hate this song, don't own it, and never plan to.
> I mostly hate it because of a video someone did on a creepy town in AC, and they used K.K. Hypno as the background music while the narration continued... it scared the hell out of me and now the song is forever terrifying nightmare fuel.



I know right? Then you have the unfortunate experience of walking into a room with it playing in the background and it's nighttime. Not to mention it's when you least expect it. Just imagine yourself laying in bed playing AC:NL then you suddenly come across that. What a soothing experience!

Yeah, the only reason I would see someone buy it would be to either complete the K.K. collection, if they like the song, or if you're setting up a scary setting in your town. It's beyond my tastes, though.

I wonder why Nintendo put it in the game to begin with. For people to have more opportunities with scary towns? Who knows?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 22, 2015)

cuddle said:


> an alien appears on the tv screen at 3:33am on monday and sunday



I forgot about that. Well, to be honest, I didn't know about the time/date it appears, but I saw it in a dream once. I thought it was cool. LOL


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 22, 2015)

Rocket offering me her "Gently used" Banana O.O of course i said no but she sent it to me in the mail, god damn it rocket! lol


----------



## estypest (Feb 22, 2015)

I've seen some creepy houses via streetpass, though I can't put the pics on right now. So in game that retro commercial thing always creeps me out when I go into a house and there it is ahh :


----------



## alesha (Feb 22, 2015)

Once, on the tormiter island....I went on the international island at midnight. There was a man. In all black. Holding an axe. Chasing me. Didn't talk. When he creeped me out enough I was about to ask the lady to set the boat up and leave (I was an ac newbie annd didn't know axes can't kill you and the wifi switch was a thing) and he kept talking to her when I tried. I was stuck....until he gave up. I never went on the international island again...and i didn't play on acnl for a month!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



estypest said:


> I've seen some creepy houses via streetpass, though I can't put the pics on right now. So in game that retro commercial thing always creeps me out when I go into a house and there it is ahh :
> 
> View attachment 84869



That happened to me


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

I got Bunnie from someone's void and they'd given her a really weird catchphrase. I didn't realise this, and when I went to talk to her one of the first things she said to me was something about playing a game. However, her catchphrase was 'dieee'. 

So, the second thing she ever said to me was something along the lines of "Let's play a game, _dieee_".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 22, 2015)

Pretty much each time when I play at 1:00 AM or 4:00 AM. The music is scary in both hours.

What else do I find creepy about ACNL? That boys can cross-dress too. I mean, why make the other gender wear the gender-specific clothes of the opposite gender?

And one more thing. The tarantulas and scorpions in-game scare me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> When I first met Flurry, I walked into her house. Hypno K.K. was playing. I talked to her, and she told me she was in the middle of writing a poem about a pocketknife.



OOOOoooooooooooooohhhhh...!

That reminds me of something!






And...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crunchy said:


> one time at Club Tortimer this kid came onto the island where me and this girl were fishing/beetle hunting and he was like screaming "GET OUT" and "DIEEEE" and he cut down every tree and tried to scare all the fish off. -.- I was like "are you okay" and he goes "NO."



The Dark Matter forces have gotten to this poor kid!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mizuriri said:


> oh also when my friend came over my town and she talked to Genji (when I still had him rip-) and then when she was done, his mouth was open into a " D " style. I freaked out but then when I talked to him it fixed-



I have this happen.

Sometimes...


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What else do I find creepy about ACNL? That boys can cross-dress too. I mean, why make the other gender wear the gender-specific clothes of the opposite gender?



To each their own, but I don't like it either. If I met up with a guy character dressed as a girl, I'd dip out. LOL


----------



## Marisska (Feb 22, 2015)

Some bugs are creepy for me, specially scorpions and the big beetles... 
I also had a quite creepy Club Tortimer experience: there were two girls hiding pitfalls and pushing a recent visitor towards them. One of them then shouted: I'm gonna kill you! " It was only once, but since then I think I've been to the international island less and less frequently.... :S
I also find a bit creepy that in birthday parties some music players appear cut in half!


----------



## oswaldies (Feb 22, 2015)

alesha said:


> Once, on the tormiter island....I went on the international island at midnight. There was a man. In all black. Holding an axe. Chasing me. Didn't talk. When he creeped me out enough I was about to ask the lady to set the boat up and leave (I was an ac newbie annd didn't know axes can't kill you and the wifi switch was a thing) and he kept talking to her when I tried. I was stuck....until he gave up. I never went on the international island again...and i didn't play on acnl for a month!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, I've had a dream about someone in acnl in all black chasing me with a axe! I never play at night really because I'm afraid he will appear in the town


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Pretty much each time when I play at 1:00 AM or 4:00 AM. The music is scary in both hours.
> 
> What else do I find creepy about ACNL? That boys can cross-dress too. I mean, why make the other gender wear the gender-specific clothes of the opposite gender?
> 
> And one more thing. The tarantulas and scorpions in-game scare me.



I don't find crossdressing creepy. I mean, if a guy wants to wear a dress it's fine with me. There's even been a BBC kids film (the boy in the dress, David walliams) about this, saying it's fine to express yourself by dressing how you'd like


----------



## oswaldies (Feb 22, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> I don't find crossdressing creepy. I mean, if a guy wants to wear a dress it's fine with me. There's even been a BBC kids film (the boy in the dress, David walliams) about this, saying it's fine to express yourself by dressing how you'd like



I'm a boy and I make my AC:NL character where dresses


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Oh my gosh, I've had a dream about someone in acnl in all black chasing me with a axe! I never play at night really because I'm afraid he will appear in the town



The black-clad rogue with an axe is disturbingly reminiscent of the Dark Matter forces out to get the many worlds of the Nintendo Universe, including the Pokemon Solar System!


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 22, 2015)

Lemmy said:


> Ever been to the dream village Aika? The story behind it is so sad and creepy. ;n;



I never got over that creepy @%$ town

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Pretty much each time when I play at 1:00 AM or 4:00 AM. The music is scary in both hours.
> 
> What else do I find creepy about ACNL? That boys can cross-dress too. I mean, why make the other gender wear the gender-specific clothes of the opposite gender?
> 
> And one more thing. The tarantulas and scorpions in-game scare me.



I find that fine it helps little kids know its okay to do that and be yourself and not judge people


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 22, 2015)

Amelia in my town tried to ship Rolf (a cranky villager) with Peanut (a peppy villager).


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Feb 22, 2015)

Cranston always freaks me out, he was living in a friends town and I was chatting to him and I noticed he had 2 baby cribs in his home, I don't know why but I felt so uncomfortable xD


----------



## ardrey (Feb 22, 2015)

My sister's game seems to glitch out a lot, basically any item you could interact with would disappear. Not sure why, but restarting the 3DS seems to temporarily fix it. When I go to her town and it happens, things still show up fine on my screen but on hers everything is gone. For example, I'd lie down on a bed, but on her screen I'd just be floating in midair. Also, since all the items are gone, she can stand in the middle of furniture and stuff. Here are a few pictures taken from my point of view:


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 23, 2015)

ardrey said:


> My sister's game seems to glitch out a lot, basically any item you could interact with would disappear. Not sure why, but restarting the 3DS seems to temporarily fix it. When I go to her town and it happens, things still show up fine on my screen but on hers everything is gone. For example, I'd lie down on a bed, but on her screen I'd just be floating in midair. Also, since all the items are gone, she can stand in the middle of furniture and stuff. Here are a few pictures taken from my point of view:



may are ask is the copy of the game physical or digital? and anyway, pretty cool and creepy at the same time XD


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What else do I find creepy about ACNL? That boys can cross-dress too. I mean, why make the other gender wear the gender-specific clothes of the opposite gender?



wtf



ardrey said:


> My sister's game seems to glitch out a lot, basically any item you could interact with would disappear. Not sure why, but restarting the 3DS seems to temporarily fix it. When I go to her town and it happens, things still show up fine on my screen but on hers everything is gone. For example, I'd lie down on a bed, but on her screen I'd just be floating in midair. Also, since all the items are gone, she can stand in the middle of furniture and stuff. Here are a few pictures taken from my point of view:



nice screenshots she must be able to take. spooky

=

ive yet to be creeped out by anything in nl lmao


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 23, 2015)

None of these Club Tortimer stories are encouraging me to ever sign up XD


----------



## KingKyle (Oct 19, 2016)

ardrey said:


> My sister's game seems to glitch out a lot, basically any item you could interact with would disappear. Not sure why, but restarting the 3DS seems to temporarily fix it. When I go to her town and it happens, things still show up fine on my screen but on hers everything is gone. For example, I'd lie down on a bed, but on her screen I'd just be floating in midair. Also, since all the items are gone, she can stand in the middle of furniture and stuff. Here are a few pictures taken from my point of view:



Did she hack with RAM editor?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ardrey said:


> My sister's game seems to glitch out a lot, basically any item you could interact with would disappear. Not sure why, but restarting the 3DS seems to temporarily fix it. When I go to her town and it happens, things still show up fine on my screen but on hers everything is gone. For example, I'd lie down on a bed, but on her screen I'd just be floating in midair. Also, since all the items are gone, she can stand in the middle of furniture and stuff. Here are a few pictures taken from my point of view:



Did she hack with RAM editor?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2016)

when diva moved into my town


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 19, 2016)

Nanako said:


> when diva moved into my town


*shivers*


----------



## budewarmin (Oct 19, 2016)

I have. Club Tortimer of course. Stuff like somebody chasing me with some tool which I don't remember... a silver island axe maybe? Of course I wouldn't respond, but they would continue going as far as to trap me with a tour. I believe I ended my internet session then.
Trapping people on the island with tours is not really creepy on itself but I did have some creepy imposing people there. Annoying blackmailing children mostly... sigh
There are also good creepy you know: like a very well made Halloween town, but that's not really the creepy we're talking about here so I will leave it at that.


----------



## grrrolf (Oct 19, 2016)

the creepiest thing to me was aika village. it didn't creep me out much as a whole, but the one thing that DID was the way some aika's are inside the house and some are outside. it gives the feeling that they're following you, it genuinely scared me walking into one of the houses and seeing one of them


----------



## BeekeeperAngel (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't know if anything "creepy" has happened to me, but Rasher scares me and he moved into one of my old towns once :0


----------



## Nunbal (Oct 19, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> What else do I find creepy about ACNL? That boys can cross-dress too. I mean, why make the other gender wear the gender-specific clothes of the opposite gender?


----------



## nintendokitten (Oct 19, 2016)

I was just gonna sign up for Club Tortimer too.... I'm still gonna lmao


----------



## _DementoCrossing_ (Jun 19, 2017)

Ok so I have been ignoring my least favorite villager costeau so he could move out. We'll I started talking to him because he wasn't moving out so I just gave up. WeLloyd he was really mad  because I wasn't talking to him. He did the " mad" action the a villager usually does when they are mad. And then my game froze and the whole screen turned black. I was kinda scared to talk to him again. Good thing he ended up moving out...... A month later lol


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 19, 2017)

hah hah hah hah yes I have 
it started as I was rearranging my house, went up stairs and it looked like the lights where flickering
Tried doing a ton of stuff but it kept going
ended up with parts of the river turning black, Harvey just having no arms and floating eyes
retails door being blacked out
half the ground missing
the train station being a big black box
then reloading the game isabell was just ears a belly and feet basically no head
it was horrible because the whole things was at like 1am at night uhg
everything is resolved and hasn't happened again but man it creeps me out half the time I load up I hope everything is fine


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 19, 2017)

I've never had any creepy experiences but when I was hunting for beetles once I could never catch any even though I always got them right. When I went in and out of the island everything became fine. It was with a friend so I'm guessing it was a WiFi glitch or something


----------



## Garrett (Jun 19, 2017)

Haha, I'm currently at club Tortimer and this girl was begging me for the leaf in my mouth. I told her that Labelled sells it, then she starts asking someone else for a million bells.

Then she cut down all the trees so I couldn't catch any bugs and told people that I was begging her for her pink wetsuit. 

People are crazy. Officially. 

I quietly went inside and booked a tour before she could follow.


----------



## Daysie (Jun 19, 2017)

I never had any creepy experiences.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 19, 2017)

cuddle said:


> an alien appears on the tv screen at 3:33am on monday and sunday



I never knew this! So cool!


----------



## racatl (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not sure I'd consider this creepy, but I was visiting Bonbon today and she had Pietro over so I said hi to him too.  After leaving, I went directly to T&T's to browse and he was in there looking around.  It threw me off because the idea of him booking it to the store and somehow passing me was off-putting lol


----------



## crowley (Jun 19, 2017)

it was around like 3 in the morning one time and i was on acnl and i wetn to go watch the tv but it was all static so i kept looking then the alien thing happened i almost pissed myself i didnt know it was an easter egg


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 19, 2017)

Once, I was stuck in someone's town today. I went to trade but there was already another player there and he was a hacker because he was floating around town over ponds and things and I go to leave and he followed me into the station and for 5 SOLID MINUTES I kept getting "the train is taking longer than usual" speech. That guy was _right_ behind me the entire time saying strange things while I'm trying to get out of there.
I really didn't want to cut wifi since I now had stuff I really needed.
And this is why I don't like visiting in peoples town if there's already someone there...

And I did get out without cutting wifif, btw.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven't had anything specifically as creepy as some of these, but I have had a few. What comes to mind is when I was in Aika's village and one of the Aika's appeared out of no where in that library-maze room and pretty much blocked the path of the maze to a point where I was stuck and could not move at all. You can't save during a dream, so I was stuck and scared that I'd be stuck that way for a long time.
Also not so much creepy as odd, but I got my second game for my second town of Utopia pre-owned, and the person who owned it before me forgot to delete their town so I decided to just explore before deleting it forever. I went into the designs and what do I find? That the person who owned it before me had very detailed designs of a big butt, a woman's part (not sure if you can curse on this forum) and of a woman blowing a guy. I was going to screenshot it, but it threw me off so much that I just deleted the town right after discovering that.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 20, 2017)

I remember visiting a dream town and I entered the mayor's house. Inside was all pitch black and I couldn't move around except for in the doorway and the song K.K. Dirge was playing. It spooked me a bit haha. I still wish I had the dream address!! Though it was before the update so the address wouldn't have been valid now anyway.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 20, 2017)

Eunice asked me to visit. I went to leave as soon as I got there, and she used that force that Isabelle uses, where she freezes you, and says 'Wait for me!'.

Eunice had me backed against the wall. She said 'You can't leave yet. You haven't stayed long enough'.

I was trapped and terrified.

I felt like Marsellus Wallace in Pulp Fiction for a moment, as I half expected Eunice to put a ball gag in my mouth. O_O


----------



## Mirichan (Jun 20, 2017)

There's a rumor (not sure if it's canon or not) that gyroids are actually haniwa figurines which are clay statues that are buried with the dead. I was doing a lot of gardening and digging up holes to make my town look nicer, I was noticing that there were much more gyroids than usual, I dug up maybe 10 or so. I took a break from planting trees for a bit to talk to one of my favorite villagers, Muffy explained that gyroids show up much more often after a heavy rainfall, and it was raining at the time as well. In my mind I was thinking that there were shallow graves underneath all my grass or something. I mean, probably not..but the dots seem to connect in an unsettling way.  ._.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 20, 2017)

Mirichan said:


> There's a rumor (not sure if it's canon or not) that gyroids are actually haniwa figurines which are clay statues that are buried with the dead. I was doing a lot of gardening and digging up holes to make my town look nicer, and I was noticing that there were much more gyroids than usual, I dug up maybe 10 or so. I took a break from planting trees for a bit to talk to one of my favorite villagers, Muffy explained that gryoids show up much more often after a heavy rainfall, and it was raining at the time as well. In my mind I was thinking that there were shallow graves underneath all my grass or something. I mean, probably not..but the dots seem to connect in an unsettling way.  ._.



Knowing Muffy, if there ARE bodies underground - SHE put them there!


----------



## Mirichan (Jun 20, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> Knowing Muffy, if there ARE bodies underground - SHE put them there!



If that's the case, I hope a villager recommends the police station soon. ;c


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 20, 2017)

one time i found the crashed alien spaceship and didn't know what to do with it but it still creeped me out lol


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 20, 2017)

My main town Vista is pretty creepy.. more like done creepy things.

Sometimes when I exit my house (I just log in to) and one of my villagers will run pass my door, like Marshal did once..yes everyone's favorite overrated squirrel ran pass my house when I logged into the game one day. If you ever been to the dream town, you will notice I have zero villagers living next to me.. The only one nearby is Static.

Another time, Francine nearly scared the heck out of me when I exit my house and worse she was standing behind a tree. She pinged ​at me and asked me if I believe in UFOs..(I don't believe in UFOs...but I believe in ghosts, Francine!)


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 20, 2017)

I went to a dream town by a member on this forum, beautiful town.. but one of the rooms was just completely filled with the cloud making machine and for some reason that just unnerved me.. I was so confused. It's a cute item but a room filled with it making that swirly noise is definitely one of the weirdest things I've seen in a DA. I loved that town though, trying to remember whose it was :'D 

There's been a couple times I've fallen into pitfalls and Hazel is standing RIGHT BEHIND ME stalking me in the distance. A few times it was in front of my house and Hazel lives near by, so that makes sense... but there's been more than one occasion where I've fallen into a pitfall very far from where Hazel would normally go... AND AGAIN SHE'S RIGHT THERE. Of course she doesn't help me, she just stares. I love Hazel, but that was creepy.


----------



## Isalami (Jun 21, 2017)

I haven't had any REALLy creepy experiences per say, but I do remember this one dream town, Hitokui village! Hitokui means cannibal in japanese. There was a meat shop, lab, lots of scary basements, and even a cult-looking room in a chapel-themed house! All of the custom designs were very graphic and well-done, and there was even a guillotine cardboard head cut out in front of the town hall! One of the characters looked normal too, but when she turned around she had a large red slash across her back that you could see through her dress! It scared me when I visited it when I was smaller, but I'm much older now and I actually love it a lot lol! ^ ^ I love creepy towns. I don't think it's dream address has updated for welcome amiibo sadly, but it was my favorite dream town!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 21, 2017)

Pietro moved to town.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 21, 2017)

BambieTheMayor said:


> Pietro moved to town.



You win!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 21, 2017)

One time, Bones started chasing with me an axe, and I when got to the river, Marcel jumped out of it with a net, and they both kidnapped me. They forced me to give them all my bells, and I did because I didn't wanted to die. It was a really scary experience.


----------



## Giully/Ouma (Jun 21, 2017)

Not really, but you never know!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jun 22, 2017)

Not really, aside from the loud, sudden take-off of the beetles whenever they get scared off while I was sneaking around at the island. That and getting bit by a scorpion was a bit unsettling.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 22, 2017)

Alien. said:


> One time, Bones started chasing with me an axe, and I when got to the river, Marcel jumped out of it with a net, and they both kidnapped me. They forced me to give them all my bells, and I did because I didn't wanted to die. It was a really scary experience.



This post made my day.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 22, 2017)

Just went to a random dream town - I chose one from Canada -
(No offense Canadians on what happens next!)

Hacked town. The bed and LLoyd were there but no Luna. The dream started past the train tunnel.

Kind of a boring town overall but it was frightenening - I couldn't find Luna. I looked everywhere!

So I had to quit the game and start back up.
No more random towns for me!
It was really weird and creepy.


----------



## hamster (Jun 26, 2017)

​


----------



## onionpudding (Jun 26, 2017)

Aika village....

...enough said.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2017)

Cherub said:


> View attachment 201896
> View attachment 201897​



Crikey! O_O


----------



## JoeyReilly (Jun 26, 2017)

I received this letter from Henry after visiting his house at like 8 or 9pm. Weirded me out so much I haven't talked to him since lol


----------



## whattheheck123 (Jul 16, 2017)

*The TV*

I put the volume to max when the alien message came on but I couldn't make out a word. There goes my sleep ;w;


----------

